# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Gezond 100 jaar worden met het Okinawa dieet

## FRANCOIS580

Als gevolg van de medische vooruitgang worden we gemiddeld steeds ouder zodat er jaarlijks meer en meer jarigen hun honderdste verjaardagkaarsje mogen uitblazen. Als ze dat nog kunnen welteverstaan! Vraag is immers in welke omstandigheden onze eeuwelingen noodgedwongen hun dagen moeten slijten. Gezond en fit honderd jaar worden wil iedereen. Wetenschappers zijn er steeds meer en meer van overtuigd dat dit perfect mogelijk is met het Okinawa Dieet. Geen dieet in de échte betekenis van het woord maar een gezonde eet- en levensgewoonte. Wat is het Okinawa dieet nu precies en welke positieve invloed heeft het op onze gezondheid?

Japan is dé wereldrecordhouder voor wat het aantal honderdjarigen betreft. Deze Japanse eeuwelingen zijn nu al met méér dan 200000 en het gros daarvan woont op het eiland Okinawa. Wetenschappelijke onderzoeken toonden één voor één aan dat die bewoners het oudst worden van alle mensen ter wereld. Maar dat is lang niet alles. De grote meerderheid van al deze honderdjarigen wordt niet alleen oud, ze blijven ook energiek en vitaal, attent en scherp van geest en ze hebben zelfs geen grammetje vet teveel! Dat kan volgens de onderzoekers géén toeval zijn en uiteindelijk bleek het gezonde en evenwichtige eet- en leefpatroon van deze Japanse eilandbewoners verantwoordelijk te zijn voor hun hoge leeftijd en hun prima conditie. Naast dit alles is ook hun positieve levenshouding opvallend. Ziekten die in onze westerse samenleving steeds meer voorkomen zoals kanker, diabetes, levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten, stress en depressie en overgewicht kent men op Okinawa nauwelijks.

*Gezond oud worden*
Het Okinawa- dieet is meer een gezonde manier van eten en leven dan een dieet. Bij het Okinawa- dieet is gezond vermageren dus lang niet de belangrijkste doelstelling wél lang, aangenaam en vooral gezond leven. In het Okinawa- dieet is niet alleen wát je eet belangrijk. De manier waarop je eet is minstens even belangrijk.

Goed kauwen, en met aandacht eten zijn belangrijke Okinawa- principes. Dit dieet geeft tevens de voorkeur aan meerdere maar beperkte maaltijden in plaats van de klassieke drie grote maaltijden per dag. De bewoners van het Japanse eiland Okinawa eten niet alleen bewuster, ze genieten van wat ze eten en stralen ook een positieve levenshouding uit. Ze zijn opvallend ontspannen, hulpvaardig en positief ingesteld en doen daarbij veel aan meditatie, tai chi en/of yoga.

*Vijftien voedingsmiddelen*
Jij wil toch ook zo lang en gezond leven als de kwieke honderdjarigen van Okinawa? Dan moet je volgens hun gezond eet- en leefpatroon dagelijks minstens vijftien verschillende voedingsmiddelen eten! Tijdens hun onderzoeken kwamen wetenschappers tot de verrassende vaststelling dat in het bloed van deze Japanners tot maar liefst vijftig maal meer flavonoïden (krachtige antioxidanten) aanwezig waren als in het bloed van de gemiddelde Europeaan. Nog opmerkelijk is de vaststelling dat dit gehalte zelfs twee keer zo hoog is als bij alle overige Japanners. Volgens alle onderzoekers is het weinig of niet voorkomen van kanker bij de Japanse eilandbewoners daar het rechtstreekse gevolg van.

*Gezonde voedingsstoffen*
Het Okinawa- dieet bestaat hoofdzakelijk uit.../...:

Lees verder...

----------

